# Help needed for buying new puppy



## Buckle16 (Sep 2, 2013)

Hey all I'm new to the forum and I am asking if anyone can give me some more info on cockapoos
Been looking into it for quite a while now but have some questions. What's the main differnce between a cockapoo and a cavapoo? To me they look the same but I am unaware of the main difference.
Also I am looking for a cockapoo with more of a tighter curled coat does that mean I am better searching for a f1b? 
What are all of your dogs like? Are they easy to train? Do they cause you bother? I had a bichon frise for 14 years and she required a lot of work from the vets throughout her life. What are cockapoos health like for all of you!? Are they loving dogs and do they like attention? I love dogs and always love being with them so I want a dog that likes me too haha!
Thanks


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi and :welcome: Be very careful of generalisations and remember this is a cross breed and they don't breed true. Toy crosses can come out as big or bigger than some miniature crosses (i know because I've met some). The best guide is to see the height of both Mum and Dad dogs and use that as your rough guide. Also with the F2 cross you will usually get a cocker like throw back in the litter which will be flat coated. This is known as the Grandad effect. I don't think f2 coats are any better or worse than f1 coats and you can't tell what generation a Cockapoo is by just looking at it. A cross back to a poodle (e.g. F1b), will generally give you are more curly coat type as its more poodle genes in the mix but again this isn't guaranteed as I've seen some f1bs that don't have lots of curls. In essence no guarantees and they can change a lot as they mature. My eldest poo is 2.5 years now and his coat is still changing. My favourite mix for coat, size and general looks is the American/mini mix but I also have an English/mini mix and she is the same size as my american even though her litter mate brother is about 3-4 inches bigger than her. 

Have a read of the "sticky" posts in the Puppy Place section. Loads of stuff there and whatever you do but from someone who cares about health testing and looks after their breeding dogs. Always insist on seeing the puppies with Mum. Good luck in your search! 


Clare, Obi & Roo xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Jedicrazy said:


> Hi and :welcome: Be very careful of generalisations and remember this is a cross breed and they don't breed true. Toy crosses can come out as big or bigger than some miniature crosses (i know because I've met some). The best guide is to see the height of both Mum and Dad dogs and use that as your rough guide. Also with the F2 cross you will usually get a cocker like throw back in the litter which will be flat coated. This is known as the Grandad effect. I don't think f2 coats are any better or worse than f1 coats and you can't tell what generation a Cockapoo is by just looking at it. A cross back to a poodle (e.g. F1b), will generally give you are more curly coat type as its more poodle genes in the mix but again this isn't guaranteed as I've seen some f1bs that don't have lots of curls. In essence no guarantees and they can change a lot as they mature. My eldest poo is 2.5 years now and his coat is still changing. My favourite mix for coat, size and general looks is the American/mini mix but I also have an English/mini mix and she is the same size as my american even though her litter mate brother is about 3-4 inches bigger than her.
> 
> Have a read of the "sticky" posts in the Puppy Place section. Loads of stuff there and whatever you do but from someone who cares about health testing and looks after their breeding dogs. Always insist on seeing the puppies with Mum. Good luck in your search!
> 
> ...



Clare is absolutely correct. You cannot afford to rely on generalisations when it comes to buying a cockapoo. Find a breeder you like who cares deeply about their dogs and pups and carries out the relevant health checks. Discuss their past litters and ask for pictures - all GOOD breeders will be delighted to show you their previous puppies and will have updates on how they've grown up which they will enjoy sharing with you. 

Cavapoos are equally gorgeous and lovely, easy to train dogs. 

Meet breeders, meet puppies and adults. Then make your decision.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I agree with all this and have to add that cavspoos are wonderful. There is one on here Kiki and she is smart, beautiful and spunky. You would not know to look at her that she wasn't a cockapoo. They are that similar. I know Cavas have health issues but so do cockers and poodles. It all comes down to good breeding. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

All good advice.

Poodles are people dogs - they are bright, intelligent, active dogs who thrive when able to live close to their people (preferably on them ). Poodle crosses will probably have these characteristics.

Everyone else will give you lots of info on cockapoos - everyone on this site LOVES their cockapoo(s), or in my case - loves other people's cockapoos. They are all beautiful looking wonderful characters who occasionally drive their owners up the wall and around the bend! There can be quite a variation in their appearence and personality wise they are all individuals.

Kiki is an F1b cavapoo (mini poo) - she is a star dog - very poodlie in build and attitude. She is very energetic when out walking. Hunts birds, rabbits, butterflies, thistledown. She is in an advanced level obedience class and loves agility. She is frequently mistaken for a cockapoo.

I was lucky in that I knew of Kiki's breeder from others who had had puppies from her - plenty of her cavalier relations are active agility and obedience dogs. The sire was DNA pra checked.

It is frightening looking for a puppy - it is a big commitment and a lot of money. Don't rush it. You are doing the right thing gathering as much information as you can.
Check out the www.mydogslife.co.uk website for lots of info.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Think it's all been said.....so now you know why we love our wonderful cockapoos!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I had a very healthy cavalier who lived till 17 with no health problems at all. I intended to get a cavapoo as my 'indifferent to dogs' hubby couldn't stand all the hair and fur all over the place which was the main reason he didn't want another dog. While I was looking for one I kept meeting cockapoos and just fell in love with them. 

I know this is generalizing but my cav wasn't that good at recall and neither are the only two cavapoos that I know. That was another reason I went for a cockapoo as I think it may be a cavalier trait. There may well be people who disagree with me though.


----------



## greengrapes (Dec 21, 2011)

MissCupcake said:


> You could try an F1b, although an F2 might be the way to go (both Cockapoo parents). This would result in a wavier/curlier coat and F2's are easier to get hold of in my experience.


I'm not sure that's entirely true. F2s can be curlier if they inherit more of the poodle parentage, but just as likely to be smoother if they inherit more from the cocker side. F1b, if crossed back to a poodle, are more likely to be curly, but you'll only know when you see the puppies at about 6 weeks and even then, nothing is certain.


----------



## Woof1 (Oct 6, 2013)

Who was the breeder? I'm very interested x


----------

